# Which picture do YOU like best?!? (10 photos)



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I dog sat/watched my neighbors 7 yr old male Golden, Harry, for a couple of weeks and I love every inch of him! They were very nice and generous to me but I wanted to surprise them with a nice photo (canvas type) for them to hang up in their home of Harry. But I need your help first!! 

So I hate making tough decisions because all these photos I took below I love and are MY top choices. However... I can only pick 1 (maybe 2). Please help me with what you like best!!


*Picture 1*






 

*Picture 2*






 

*Picture 3*






 

*Picture 4*






 

*Picture 5*






 

*Picture 6*






 

*Pictu**re 7*






 

*Picture 8*






 

*Picture 9*






 

*Picture 10*


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

3. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I voted for #9, but also like #4.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

While I like Harry's expression better in a some of the others, and there are some super-cute shots, I like the composition of #1 the best. The background isn't as distracting as some, the lighting is nice, etc.

I love his smile in the close-up of his face, but the line to the left is distracting.
And I also love the one of him sitting in front of the fireplace. But again....a little too much going on for a large print or canvas, IMHO.

Lost of great shots, though!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

CStrong73 said:


> While I like Harry's expression better in a some of the others, and there are some super-cute shots, I like the composition of #1 the best. The background isn't as distracting as some, the lighting is nice, etc.
> 
> I love his smile in the close-up of his face, but the line to the left is distracting.
> And I also love the one of him sitting in front of the fireplace. But again....a little too much going on for a large print or canvas, IMHO.
> ...


Thanks for your input!  I just got my Canon Rebel T3i a few months back so I'm still working with lighting as well as fixing things on the computer. I know I need more practice and good crisitism to help me along the way. Thank you for letting me know about the backgrounds and how distracting it could be for a canvas type of photo - that makes sense! I love his smile in the close up too but that line(shadow) is from my pool screen enclosure! I wish I knew how to photoshop it out but I can't.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

5 and 9 are my favorites.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

i really like 9 but also like 2


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

You want us to vote on only 1?! They are fabulous, but I'd have to say 9 and 2 are my favorites.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

my most favorite one is 9. beautiful pics too btw


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

haha I know right!?? You can vote on multiple ones if you have a top '3'!!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I voted #1 - I love the color - it must look good on canvas ... I think.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I like #9 the best and #2 second best. I love his smile!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I love #1 and #3


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Well I voted for #8 I like the reflection in the water and overall I think it is most pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Definitely like the composition in #1. Like #3, too.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

9 for me


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I really like your signature photo the most. But on a more serious note I think #9 is my favorite...you've caught that great smile, the lighting is good and you can't miss with a golden in front of a fire place.. For the record that line in photo #2 would be very easy to get out in just about any photo software program - cute shot.

Pete


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

1,8, and 9. 1 being my favorite background. I love the reflection in the pool on 8. And 9 for his beautiful smile.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> I really like your signature photo the most. But on a more serious note I think #9 is my favorite...you've caught that great smile, the lighting is good and you can't miss with a golden in front of a fire place.. For the record that line in photo #2 would be very easy to get out in just about any photo software program - cute shot.
> 
> Pete


Thanks  I love my signature photo too.. Maybe I should get that on a canvas for me! 

I've tried to get out the line in the photo software that I have and it get's messed up around his head. Maybe with a little more time and patience I can get it. :crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Like*

I like #1 and 9, but really they are all WONDERFUL PICTURES!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

*Love* #1! My favorite by far


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I agree #1 is outstanding.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

AmbikaGR said:


> I agree #1 is outstanding.


I am waiting for your decision? #1?  



Roushbabe said:


> Thanks  I love my signature photo too.. Maybe I should get that on a canvas for me!


I agree you should also have your signature photo on canvas or glossy photo too? It is beautiful. How about 11 x 14 ?  So it is easy to move around and big enough to see it every day


----------

